# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 20/07/2005 (7η)

## Admin

Το καράβι που βαφτίστηκε Naytilia.gr πρίν από κάποιους μήνες ψάχνει να βρεί προορισμό...

Το ταξίδι του έχει τίτλο 7η Συνάντηση και ζητάει από το πλήρωμα του και από όλα τα μέλη του να προτείνουν και να αποφασίσουν το μέρος που
θα πραγματοποιειθεί η επόμενη συνάντηση.

Η διαδικασία είναι απλή, ο καθένας μπορεί να πρότεινει,ακριβώς από κάτω, το μέρος που θα ήθελε για την επόμενη συνάντηση μέχρι την * Τρίτη 5 Ιουλίου και ώρα 12:00 μμ* .

Αφού ολοκληρωθεί η παραπάνω διαδικασία θα διεξαχθεί ψηφοφορία ανάμεσα σε όλα τα υποψήφια μέρη. Η οποία θα λήξει την *Παρασκευή 8 Ιουλίου και ώρα 12:00 μμ* 

Βάλτε τη φαντασία σας να  μας ταξιδέψει στο πιο μαγευτικό τοπίο... Περίμενουμε με ανυπομονησία όλες τις προτάσεις σας (Δεκτά και επιχειρήματα....)

----------


## dzarimis

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΑΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ "ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ"

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να συναντηθούμε καθημερινή συγκεκριμένα ημέρα Τετάρτη μετά τις 20:00 στον Ιστιοπλοϊκό η στο olympico .

----------


## mangos

Όπως θα έχετε παρατηρήσει, απέχω καιρό από το nautilia.gr
Παρ όλα αυτά, περνάω κάθε τόσο, με την ελπίδα να διαβάσω κάποιο θέμα, κάποια συζήτηση σχετική με την ναυτιλία, με την θάλασσα, τα σκάφη κλπ.
¶ντ’ αυτού,  διαβάζω ανέκδοτα και κουβεντούλες σχετικά με οτιδήποτε άλλο, πλην της ναυτιλίας.

Η αισθητική αναβάθμιση πολύ καλή, αλλά αν η σχέση σας με την ναυτιλία ξεκινάει από την ιδιότητα σας του επιβάτη σε πλοία της γραμμής, δεν νομίζετε ότι είναι λίγο βαρύγδουπος ο τίτλος σας?

Αντί να χύσετε τόνους μελάνης για το που θα συναντηθείτε, δεν είναι προτιμότερο να συζητήσετε το γιατί να συναντηθείτε, και τι έχετε να συζητήσετε σχετικό με την ναυτιλία?

Αν οι συναντήσεις σας και η ενδεχόμενη διοργάνωση κάποιας εκδρομής είναι ο αυτοσκοπός της ύπαρξης αυτού του φόρουμ, γιατί δεν αλλάζετε τον τίτλο από  nautilia.gr σε gnorimies.gr ή synantiseis.gr?

Με βάση την πρακτική σας του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος, πιθανολογώ ότι το μήνυμα μου αυτό θα διαγραφεί σύντομα. Παρ όλα αυτά, σας γράφω με την ελπίδα να έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι η κριτική ή η διαφωνία δεν είναι ο εχθρός σας, ο πραγματικός σας εχθρός είναι η μετριότητα και η ανεπάρκεια...

Όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε. Δεν σκοπεύω να επανέλθω, εκτός και αν σε κάποια μελλοντική μου βόλτα από το site σας ή το φόρουμ σας, διαπιστώσω ότι έχετε (επιτέλους) κάποιο θέμα σχετικό που να δικαιολογεί τον τίτλο «ναυτιλία»...

----------


## efouskayak

Προτείνω για συνάντηση την παραλία Δαφνη στην Ευβοια θα κάνουμε μπανάκι θα φάμε θα είμαστε και στο στοιχείο μας την θάλασσα .... Κυριακή θα περάσουμε τέλεια.......... :lol:

----------


## xara

> Όπως θα έχετε παρατηρήσει, απέχω καιρό από το nautilia.gr
> Παρ όλα αυτά, περνάω κάθε τόσο, με την ελπίδα να διαβάσω κάποιο θέμα, κάποια συζήτηση σχετική με την ναυτιλία, με την θάλασσα, τα σκάφη κλπ.
> ¶ντ’ αυτού,  διαβάζω ανέκδοτα και κουβεντούλες σχετικά με οτιδήποτε άλλο, πλην της ναυτιλίας.
> 
> Η αισθητική αναβάθμιση πολύ καλή, αλλά αν η σχέση σας με την ναυτιλία ξεκινάει από την ιδιότητα σας του επιβάτη σε πλοία της γραμμής, δεν νομίζετε ότι είναι λίγο βαρύγδουπος ο τίτλος σας?
> 
> Αντί να χύσετε τόνους μελάνης για το που θα συναντηθείτε, δεν είναι προτιμότερο να συζητήσετε το γιατί να συναντηθείτε, και τι έχετε να συζητήσετε σχετικό με την ναυτιλία?
> 
> Αν οι συναντήσεις σας και η ενδεχόμενη διοργάνωση κάποιας εκδρομής είναι ο αυτοσκοπός της ύπαρξης αυτού του φόρουμ, γιατί δεν αλλάζετε τον τίτλο από  nautilia.gr σε gnorimies.gr ή synantiseis.gr?
> ...


To naytilia.gr είναι ενα καράβι στο internet. Τα μέλη του forum είναι το πλήρωμα και οι επισκέπτες οι επιβάτες. Μέσα σε ενα καράβι λοιπόν, όπως σε κάθε καράβι, συζητιούνται τα πάντα. Οταν χρειαστεί να μιλήσουμε για θέματα ναυιτιλίας, συζητάμε γι΄ αυτά.

----------


## Asterias

Η Δημοκρατία είναι πρωταρχικό σημείο αναφοράς της Ιστορίας μας και της παράδοσής μας. Έχει κερδίσει όλες τις μάχες και όλους τους αγώνες της. 
Το αναφέρω χωρίς συγκεκριμένο ύφος αλλά ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις. 
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα διαγραφής του μυνήματος, ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να δηλώνει ελεύθερα τις προσωπικές του απόψεις σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα,
όταν αυτές δεν είναι αντίθετες με την ελευθερία των υπολοίπων. 

Προσωπικά αυτό που πιστεύω είναι πως το naytilia.gr είναι ένα site αρκετά νέο στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας, έχει δείξει πολλά, θα δείξει ακόμα περισσότερα στο μέλλον δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος βιασύνης και επιπολαιότητας, γεγονός που πηγάζει από κάποιον πρωταρχικό στόχο του naytilia.gr ο οποίος είναι η αντικειμενική ποιότητα των ανθρώπων και των συνεργατών του. Δεν είναι κάποιος χώρος που θα κάνει ένα τεράστιο μπάμ και θα σβήσει, είναι χώρος που θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ως κίνηση, με την έννοια της εξέλιξης και της αυθεντικής παράδοσης, δεν είναι ένα στατικό τμήμα της Ναυτιλίας είναι και θα είναι υπέρ το δέον κινητικό.

Είναι σαφές, απλό και κατανοητό πως οι συζητήσεις μας δεν πηγάζουν μόνο από επιβάτες πλοίων. Το πως ορίζεται η ναυτιλία μπορούμε όλοι να το δούμε σε κάποιο λεξικό. Το αν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι αξιόλογοι στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας στο naytilia.gr μπορεί να κρίνει ο καθένας μόνος του. Αν με ρωτήσετε μπορώ να σας αναφέρω αρκέτα παραδείγματα των μελών μας. Και το λέω αυτό διότι το naytilia.gr δεν είναι μόνο ένα forum. Τελικά η ποιότητα, η προσωπική και επαγγελματική ζωή κάποιων μελών ας μην επιτρέπουν τη συγγραφή κειμένων στο forum θα δείτε όμως πόσο κοντά μας θα είναι στις δραστηριότητες του Naytilia.gr όταν τους το ζητήσουμε.

Επίσης αγαπητοί φίλοι αφήστε με να επισημάνω ένα Νόμο της φυσικής που κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη ισχύει σε όλους τις πτυχές της ανθρώπινης ζωής: ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ. 

That is life...
This is naytilia.gr ----> Τμήμα της ζωής!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Asterias

Kαι για να επανέλθουμε στο αρχικό μας θέμα....

Εγώ προτείνω το Sailing Bar, είναι το μπαράκι μπροστά από το Kitchen Bar στη Μαρίνα του Καλαμακίου. Είχα πάει εκεί μετά την 6η Συνάντηση μας στον Ιστιοπλοϊκό. Είναι αρκετά ήρεμα και για κουβεντούλα και για καφεδάκι θα έχουμε και δίπλα μας όλα τα ιστιοπλοϊκά.... Είναι πολύ ωραία...!!!

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα, μιας και λέτε για ήρεμο μέρος, μια ιδέα είναι η λίμνη της Βουλιαγμένης που και ήσυχα είναι και πάρκινγκ υπάρχει, επίσης υπάρχει και το εν πλώ εκεί δίπλα και αυτό που είναι κυριολεκτικά πάνω στη θάλασσα

----------


## milla

καλή η πρόταση της alex..συμφωνώ.

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα για ποιά από τις δύο προτάσεις?

----------


## Alex

επίσης σκέφτηκα και κάτι άλλο, στον πειραιά, κάτω από το sail in (όλοι το ξέρετε φαντάζομαι) σας το λέω περιγράφικα διότι δεν θυμάμαι πώς το λένε, είναι πάνω στο κύμα ένα μπαράκι - καφετέρια και έχει και παρκινγκ

----------


## milla

βουλιαγμένη εν πλω :P

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ όμορφα εκεί

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα σε όλους !!!
παράταση στην ψηφοφορία δόθηκε μέχρι την την Δευτέρα .

----------


## Alex

μάλιστα, οπότε μπορεί να σκεφτώ και τίποτα άλλο χι χι χι  :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία ακόμη πρόταση είναι να πάμε μονοήμερη στην ¶νδρο .
Θα επισκεφτούμε το Ναυτικό Μουσείο στην Χώρα και τον Φάρο στον Κάβο Ντόρο.
Η ¶νδρο απέχει μόλις δύο ώρες απο την Ραφήνα και θα αναχωρήσουμε στις 07:35 το Πρωί με το Πήνελόπη Α και επιστροφή απο εκεί στις 21:00 με το ίδιο πλοίο .

----------


## milla

κι αυτό καλή ιδέα..μια που είμαστε και θαλασσινό club εκδρομούλα σε νησάκι...θα κάνουμε και μπανάκι,θα μας πας μπαράκι;πες μαςςςςςςς!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

επειδή έχει μειώθει αρκετά η ομάδα λόγω καλοκαιριού διακοπών κ.ο.κ. τι θα λέγατε να τα λέγαμε απο κόντα μία απο αυτές τις μέρες στο olympico πρός το βραδάκι.

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ είμαι εντός...  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Triad  :?:  :?:  :?: θα πιούμε καφεδάκι  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## triad

AME!ΓΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ Κ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ Η ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΒΚ,ΟΚ.

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν το κάνουμε απο Δευτέρα γιατί εγώ μπορώ τις ανάποδες ημέρες απο την Triad !!!!!!!  :cry:

----------


## triad

> Δεν το κάνουμε απο Δευτέρα γιατί εγώ μπορώ τις ανάποδες ημέρες απο την Triad !!!!!!!  :cry:


ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΔΩΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΓΑΜΟ, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΨΩΝΙΑ?

----------


## efouskayak

Φεύγω τώρα στείλε ΠΜ ....  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να πούμε Τετάρτη ???
απο την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι ο Χρήστος μήπως μπορεί και να έρθει στην παρέα μας.

----------


## triad

KOITA, ΓΙΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ.ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ποια μέρα βολεύει ???

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ  ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.ΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΕΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ, ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ  ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.ΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΕΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ, ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ


οκ Τετάρτη λοιπόν στο olympico Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας.

----------


## efouskayak

:wink: Και εγώ ok  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> :wink: Και εγώ ok  :!:  :!:  :!:


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

κατα τις 20:00 είναι καλά ???

----------


## efouskayak

ok :!:

----------


## triad

OK, TA ΛΕΜΕ ΤΟΤΕ...

----------


## milla

τώρα τι κανονίσατε;δεν κατάλαβα...................

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τετάρτη 20/07/2005 συνάντηση στις 20:00 στo olympico στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας.

----------


## efouskayak

ισχύει; Morgan;

----------


## Morgan

mmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Σήμερα η 7η Συνάντηση του Naytilia.Gr στις 20:00 στο Olympico*  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

οπως το περιμενα... εσεις πινεται ποτακια, και εγω λογω αδειων , πηζω ακομα (8 πηγε εεε!!!) στο γραφειο!!!
ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## efouskayak

Δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα λυπάμαι ... γενικώς  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Morgan

Sorry  παιδια αλλα εφυγα λιγο πριν τις 9 απο γραφειο και ημουν λυωμα!!
πως περασατε θα μου πει κανεις???

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα αν και λίγο αργά, μην ανησυχείτε βρε παιδιά, όλα καλά, ο Νίκος λίγο μέθυσε  :lol: (αστειύομαι οκ) πάντως τα Johny του τα ήπιε, η αλήθεια να λέγεται , φανταστείτε ότι ήταν μόνος του με 4 γυναίκες οπότε καταλαβαίνετε τι έγινε ... χαμός... χα χα χαχαχα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

φήμες φήμες  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Είμαι σίγουρη οτι τα κατάφερε μία χαρά  :wink: και οι κυρίες μας επίσης  :wink:

----------


## Alex

ναι καλά τι θα έλεγε βρε ο Νίκος , αλλά όποιος δεν ήταν εκεί, δεν μπορεί να ξέρει χι χι χι χι χι χι χι χι , τι φήμες μου λέτε εσείς, εγώ άλλα είδα, και τονίζω ΟΧΙ μόνο έγώ  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Ωχ Ωχ ωχ μήν εκτεθούμε Νίκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
Τί εχασα πάλι  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχε ωραίο φεγγάρι άλλωστε είμασταν μία μέρα πρίν την πανσέληνο και είχε και ωραίο αεράκι.
τα υπόλοιπα τα οποία λέτε είναι φήμες  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Alex

ναι ναι άκου με που σου λέω

----------


## efouskayak

χμχμχμχμχμχμχμ  :?:  :?:  :?:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Alex

τι χμ χμ χμ και ερωτηματικά, άστα, αν δεν με πιστεύετε ρωτήστε και την milla, ήταν εκεί  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Millaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa πού είσαι κορίτσι μου... πούυυυυυυυυυυ  :?:  :?:  :?: 
Triad ??????????????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Eνημερώθηκαν όσοι ήρθαν για την πoρεία του naytilia.gr, για τα σχέδια κ.ο.κ.
Στην συνάντηση είμουν στην ώρα μου δεν καθυστέρησα (περίεργο) 
τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα είναι κακές φήμες  επαναλαμβάνω :lol:   :Very Happy:   :lol:   :Very Happy:   :lol:

----------


## Alex

εντάξει νίκο μου οκ, φήμες θες να λέμε? οκ λοιπόν φήμες χι χι χι. :twisted:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

> Eνημερώθηκαν όσοι ήρθαν για την πoρεία του naytilia.gr, για τα σχέδια κ.ο.κ.
> Στην συνάντηση είμουν στην ώρα μου δεν καθυστέρησα (περίεργο) 
> τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα είναι κακές φήμες  επαναλαμβάνω :lol:    :lol:    :lol:


Την καθυστέρηση σου απο ότι φαίνεται την προκαλώ εγώ... όταν λείπω είσαι στην ώρα σου χαχαχαχαχαχαχα :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

> Millaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa πού είσαι κορίτσι μου... πούυυυυυυυυυυ  :?:  :?:  :?: 
> Triad ??????????????


ΕΓΩ ΕΦΥΓΑ ΝΩΡΙΣ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikos
> 
> Eνημερώθηκαν όσοι ήρθαν για την πoρεία του naytilia.gr, για τα σχέδια κ.ο.κ.
> Στην συνάντηση είμουν στην ώρα μου δεν καθυστέρησα (περίεργο) 
> τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα είναι κακές φήμες  επαναλαμβάνω :lol:    :lol:    :lol:
> 
> 
> Την καθυστέρηση σου απο ότι φαίνεται την προκαλώ εγώ... όταν λείπω είσαι στην ώρα σου χαχαχαχαχαχαχα :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


ήταν απο τις σπάνιες φορές που είμουν στην ώρα μου για αυτό το διευκρίνησα  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχα καλό σημάδι αυτό  :!:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φαίνεται πως λειτουργώ με την ζέστη  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Alex

ποιά ζέστη? μόνος σου είπες ότι είχε αεράκι!!! άρα δεν ήταν η ζέστη χα χα χα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ποιά ζέστη? μόνος σου είπες ότι είχε αεράκι!!! άρα δεν ήταν η ζέστη χα χα χα


 τι πιστεύεις ότι ήταν  :?:

----------


## Alex

εεεεε εντάξει τώρα, όσοι ήμασταν εκεί, καταλάβαμε τι ήταν , λίγο το φεγγαρι, λίγο το ουίσκι, λίγο κάτι άλλο διπλα σου απένταντί σου κ.λπ. εεεε δεν θέλει και πολύ, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας (για να μην παρεξηγηθώ επειδή καθόμουν απέναντί του, δεν εννοώ εμένα έτσι) :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  8)

----------


## Alex

εντάξει βρε παιδιά, πλακα κάνω κουβέντα να γίνετε

----------


## milla

να'μαι κι εγώωωω!!!πολύ ωραίο φεγγάρι παιδιά χάσατε όσοι δεν μπορέσατε να έρθετε...και τα ποτάκια έρχονταν χωρίς καθυστέρηση και μια κυρία που ήξερε τον Νίκο από άλλη φορά μας πρότεινε να δοκιμάσουμε ποτά..εμείς δεν θέλαμε αλλά ο Νίκος δεν ήθελε να φανεί αγενής και προσφέρθηκε να πάει να δοκιμάσει......καθεστέρησε βέβαια ΑΡΚΕΤΑ :lol: (ξέρει τι λέει η alex).....εμείς μείναμε και κανονίσαμε η επόμενη συνάντηση του naytilia.gr να γίνει σε latin party....και beach ακόμα καλύτερα!!!τι λέτε;

----------


## Alex

πεστα βρε milla γιατί δεν με πιστεύουνε χα χα χα

----------


## milla

είναι πολλοί οι μάρτυρες. :lol: .....πήρες το pm που σου έστειλα alex?

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα, δεν ήμουν εδώ τώρα το πήρα . περάσατε καλά την παρασκευή στο latin?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να σας ενημερώσω οτί η επόμενη συνάντηση του Naytilia.Gr θα γίνει μετά τις 15/09 .

ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  Ι see you soon  :wink:

----------


## Alex

ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ, ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## lifesea

Τι λετε να κανονιζαμε καφεδακι(ποτακι) την αλλη Παρασκευη και να λεγαμε και απο κοντα για την εκδρομη?

----------


## efouskayak

Τι λέτε για Πειραιά :Confused:   Μαρίνα Ζέας ή Οlympico στο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας που δεν υπάρχει και πρόβλημα Parking ?

----------


## xara

Φεύγω για Ιταλία την Παρασκευή 8/9, με το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ...

----------


## Azzos

Paidia kalo mina na exete kai kales douleies...
ego eimai mesa gia thn epomeni paraskeyh 8/9. Apofasiste Meros & Ora kai 8a eimai ekei! 
Mia erotisi!Pos 8a sas katalabo?Kalitera na argiso gia na bro thn pio megali parea?
Kalimera!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βρεθούμε μα με κάποιο τηλεφωνο μα η κράτηση θα είναι στο όνομα Naytilia θα τα καταφέρουμε πάλι όπως και στο παρελθόν. :Razz:

----------


## Azzos

To leo epidi gia emena einai h proti fora gia thn sinantisi...sini8os posa atoma mazebonte??

----------


## efouskayak

Απρόβλεπτο ρίξε μια ματιά στα θέματα των προηγούμενων συναντήσεων να πάρεις γεύση απο το τί συμβαίνει  :Cool:

----------


## Azzos

To fantazome....edo eimai ego gramenos sto Gear Club (Club gia mixanikous aspropyrgou) kai thn teleftea fora pou sinanti8ikame gia apoxeretistirio geyma ston Tsako...hmastan to poli 40 atoma....diskola pragmata

----------


## Kyriakos

Ζέα? (ZEA, 1 point)

----------


## efouskayak

ΖΕΑ (2 Points) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Azzos

ZEA???? ZEA (3points)

----------


## elpida

ΖΕΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ!!!!!!!!ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΑΚΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!ΖΕΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ(4 points)!!!!

----------


## v.g.

Ελπίδα, το πισίνα ποιό είναι, μπορείς να μου θυμίσεις?!

----------


## Kyriakos

Αυτό όπως μπαίνεις, δεξιά με την πισίνα?
Παρασκευή 08/09/06?

----------


## lifesea

....δεν βλεπω κινηση
θα παμε τελικα?  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ αν θα είμαι Αθήνα θα έρθω .
θα γνωρίζω τις επόμενες μέχρι την Πέμπτη  :Wink:

----------


## Azzos

Telika thn Paraskeyh 8.Sept.06 sthn Marina ZEA sto "Pisina"?Ora??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Telika thn Paraskeyh 8.Sept.06 sthn Marina ZEA sto "Pisina"?Ora??


νομϊζω πως είναι καλά βραδάκι μεταξύ 20 και 21  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## joyce

KALHSPERA SE OLOYS!! ELPIZW NA PERASATE KALA STIS DIAKOPOYLES SAS KAI XAIROMAI POY SAS VRISKW KAI PALI OLOYS EDW.
VLEPW SXEDIAZETE KAI THN EPOMENH SYNANTHSH ME GRHGOROYS RYTHMOUS.... KAI XANA PROS TH DOXA TRAVA, ENA PRAGMA!! BRAVO XAIROMAI ...MONO POY AN EINAI GIA 8/9, DYSTYXWS THA EIMAI SPETSES GIA THN ARMATA.
EAN PAR'ELPIDA, ORGANWTHEI GIA ALLH HMEROMHNIA, THA SAS ENHMERWSW ..IN DUE COURSE!!

HAVE A NICE FALL TO EVERYONE!!!

J.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> KALHSPERA SE OLOYS!! ELPIZW NA PERASATE KALA STIS DIAKOPOYLES SAS KAI XAIROMAI POY SAS VRISKW KAI PALI OLOYS EDW.
> VLEPW SXEDIAZETE KAI THN EPOMENH SYNANTHSH ME GRHGOROYS RYTHMOUS.... KAI XANA PROS TH DOXA TRAVA, ENA PRAGMA!! BRAVO XAIROMAI ...MONO POY AN EINAI GIA 8/9, DYSTYXWS THA EIMAI SPETSES GIA THN ARMATA.
> EAN PAR'ELPIDA, ORGANWTHEI GIA ALLH HMEROMHNIA, THA SAS ENHMERWSW ..IN DUE COURSE!!
> 
> HAVE A NICE FALL TO EVERYONE!!!
> 
> J.


 
Νακανονίσουμε για την άλλη Παρασκευή τι λέτε 15/09 ?

----------


## Petros

mesa gia ti synantisi eite 15 eite 9. Ena grigoro minima apo ton planiti ari kai feygo.

----------


## efouskayak

Καλύτερα 15/9 και για μένα

----------


## Asterias

Καλησπέρες/καλημέρες σε όλους. 

Κι εγώ μέσα για 15/09. Είναι αρκετά πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα.

----------


## lifesea

> Καλησπέρες/καλημέρες σε όλους. 
> 
> Κι εγώ μέσα για 15/09. Είναι αρκετά πιο χαλαρά τα πράγματα.


ok,για 15/9 (εκτος απροοπτου...)

----------


## Kyriakos

15/9 μία,
15/9 δύο,
15/9 τρεις, έκλεισε!

----------


## efouskayak

*15/9 Πισίνα Ζεας 19:00 - 20:00*  :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Αυτό το 19:00 - 20:00 είναι περιθώριο προσέλευσης? Καλά κάνεις πριν τις 19¨00 και μετά τις 20¨00 δεν δεχόμαστε κανέναν.-

----------


## Kyriakos

19.00 πάμε, 20.00 φεύγουμε.

----------


## efouskayak

> Αυτό το 19:00 - 20:00 είναι περιθώριο προσέλευσης? Καλά κάνεις πριν τις 19¨00 και μετά τις 20¨00 δεν δεχόμαστε κανέναν.-


 
Και στις 17:00 να πάς εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα  :Smile:  αλλα έστω και τυπικά πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια ώρα προσέλευσης ... συνηθίζεται στα ραντεβού  :Cool:  
θυμάσαι την τελευταία φορά  :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

> 19.00 πάμε, 20.00 φεύγουμε.


Αν είναι τόσο βαρετή η παρέα μας

----------


## Kyriakos

.... και πάμε όλοι μαζί για βόλτα και κλάμπινγκ....


.....παρεξηγιάρα....

----------


## Petros

> Και στις 17:00 να πάς εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα  αλλα έστω και τυπικά πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια ώρα προσέλευσης ... συνηθίζεται στα ραντεβού  
> θυμάσαι την τελευταία φορά


 
Για αυτό σου λέω να είναι αυστηρό το όριο που έθεσες οι αργοπορημένοι (πάνω από μια ώρα) θα πετάγονται στη θάλασσα (με σωσίβιο όμως).

----------


## efouskayak

Θα πετάγονται στην πισίνα ... δεν είναι τυχαία η επιλογή του μαγαζιού

----------


## v.g.

Και αν γεμίσει η πισίνα, υπάρχει πάντα και το λιμανάκι πιο δίπλα...!

----------


## Petros

Παρακαλούμε (εμείς οι άντρες του site) η συνάντηση να γίνει στο Baby Gold το οποίο είναι ένα πολύ ζεστό και 'φιλικό' μαγαζί επί της λεοφώρου Συγγρού.  Πολλές διασημότητες το επισκέπτονται (Paola από το Survivor). Το περιβάλλον είναι πολύ ανάλαφρο και άνετο και προσφέρεται για face to face επαγγελματικές και μή συζητήσεις. Οι γκαρσόνες επίσης κάνουν τα πάντα για την εξυπηρέτησή σου, γεγονός που είναι πολύ σημαντικό κατά την ταπεινή μας άποψη.

Ευχαριστούμε (εμείς οι άντρες του site) εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## efouskayak

> .... και πάμε όλοι μαζί για βόλτα και κλάμπινγκ....
> 
> 
> .....παρεξηγιάρα....


ααααααααααααααα οκ !!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kyriakos

Εγώ τώρα, τί φταίω?

----------


## efouskayak

Ποιός σου είπε οτι φταίς σε κάτι  :Confused:  Απλώς καθυστέρησα να δω το σχόλιο σου  :Smile:  

Για την πρόταση του Πέτρου .... δεν θα μιλήσω ακόμα  :Cool:

----------


## Kyriakos

Πάντως, εκτός και αν κάτσει ταξίδι, εγώ θα είμαι εκεί... :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Πάντως, εκτός και αν κάτσει ταξίδι, εγώ θα είμαι εκεί...


Στην Πισίνα ή στο Baby Gold  :Confused:

----------


## Petros

> Για την πρόταση του Πέτρου .... δεν θα μιλήσω ακόμα


Δεν είναι του Πέτρου...είπαμε εμείς οι άντρες του site μετά από ώρες διαβουλεύσεων με pm μεταξύ μας.                            

(βλέπεις? πτώματα γίναμε).

----------


## Petros

Πάντως το αποτέλεσμα λέει 100% μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## efouskayak

> Δεν είναι του Πέτρου...είπαμε εμείς οι άντρες του site μετά από ώρες διαβουλεύσεων με pm μεταξύ μας. 
> 
> (βλέπεις? πτώματα γίναμε).


Θα έλεγα καμμιά κουβέντα για εσάς του άντρες αλλα θα πρέπει να κάνω ban τον εαυτό μου μετά  :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Παρωπιδισμός...(που λέει και ο Κυριάκος  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η έβδομη συνάντηση έχει γίνει.
για αυτό το λόγο κλειδώόνται τα posts αυτά και η συζήτηση μας συνεχίζετε στο παρακάτω link :
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread....5247#post15247

----------

